# نافورة موسيقية



## apoala2002 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قمت بتصميم وتنفيذ نافورة موسيقية صغيرة داخل المنزل وحبيت ان اشارك بهذا المنتدى الرائع 
طبعا فكرة النافورة باختصار 
هي ربط صمامات كهربائية والسيطرة عليها من خلال الكومبيوتر 
قمت باستخدام plc lg masterk-200 كمحطة ربط بين ال السنولويدات والكومبيوتر طبعا ال plc يحوي على كارت نيتورك النافورة تحوي على 19 نوزل يمكن التحكم بواسطة كيبورد الكومبيوتر اوبالاعتماد على الملتي ميدياالخاص بالوندوز ولغة البرمجة المستخدمة هي الفيجوال بيسك 6 

رابط النافورة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX8-FY-EJso

هذا ولكم مني التحية والمحبة


----------



## ksmksam (21 مايو 2010)

بلاحظ في تاخير في ردة الفعل
اتوقع لو اخرت الصوت شوي راح نشعر اكثر المجهود المبذول
او تخلي اتجاه الماء الى الاسفل


----------

